# Finally got my dutch shepherd...



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

So after years of looking, exploring everything I could find with bull dogs, then with herders.....I got a nice 7-8 month dutchie from logan haus kennls. He seems like a very social, confident, fellow. The plan is to train him in PSA and when he is a bit older take him to my (reserve) police dept where I have begun helping them train/decoy (they use all KNPV dogs) and just for the challenge, have him pass their k9 certification. I had wondered about S&R just to keep him busy, but not sure how that will develop.

I talked to a lot of breeders/brokers before deciding on Mike Suttle, he was very helpful, has a great reputation, and I highly recommend him.

Besides Mike's high opinion of the dog, I got in touch with the owner/trainer of his father in NL to see if he knew anything about the dog. He said he actually had raised him and just sold him. He confirmed what Mike said and believed he would be like his father, with whom he was very pleased.

Ive tossed around a few names, it came down to Duke, (Mad) Max, or Bane. Bane tested off the chart with the ladies so that is his unofficial name as of yesterday, had him just over 3 days.

Dad-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvwtgFW3RCQ

Pedigree-

www.bloedlijnen.nl 

Then search 15697 (I think it might only work with interney explorer, no other browser. Middle dog of the three results, 'Ricco'. He has Arko's dad 'Castor' on both sides.

Finally, I think he is still on the bottom of Mike's 'dogs for sale' page.

http://www.loganhauskennels.com/dogs_for_sale

(the pictures I have so far are the two cell phone ones I have in my profile)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Im going to try to get him to replicate the (somewhat strange looking) pose of the dog on the ".com" at the top of the screen.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!!!

Good Luck.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Who are you going to train PSA with?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

His name is George in Phx, I had him recommended to me by a Phx K9 that has worked with him, heard other good things, saw him train, and saw him on the PSA site.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I had originally thought Id get a dog that was a year or so, and hopefully just train with the police KNPV dogs (they had some dutch guy, Dick something come out and do a seminar for them last year, get them up to speed on how to train and the dogs....I think you can see some of it if you search youtube 'chandler police k9').....I figured that with some home invasion/PP stuff would have me good to go. Then thought of working with some guys/groups around town.....but with this younger dog I figured a good training group was important. 

Im still learning, but Im more drawn to a dutchie with knpv/PSA training than other things Ive seen (but I have seen some nice GSD's and ran across some schutz guys that seem legit)


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Looked like "dad" very nearly got his leg run over by the bike from the swinging momentum.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Matt ;-) I'm glad to hear you went to a great source for you Dutchie :-D Mike has earned his "stripes" with breeding great dogs =D>

Hoping to hear more about him as he matures and please more pictures.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> So after years of looking, exploring everything I could find with bull dogs, then with herders.....I got a nice 7-8 month dutchie from logan haus kennls. He seems like a very social, confident, fellow. The plan is to train him in PSA and when he is a bit older take him to my (reserve) police dept where I have begun helping them train/decoy (they use all KNPV dogs) and just for the challenge, have him pass their k9 certification. I had wondered about S&R just to keep him busy, but not sure how that will develop.


Congrats. Sounds cool.



> Ive tossed around a few names, it came down to Duke, (Mad) Max, or Bane. Bane tested off the chart with the ladies so that is his unofficial name as of yesterday, had him just over 3 days.


I'd go with something literary, mythological, or an homage to something you enjoy, like Fletch, Mulder, Fett, Khan, Spackler (Carl would also be acceptable), Lebowski, Tremen, or Hobbes. But I'm a total, total nerd so, you know, don't listen to me. :-|

-Cheers


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like you got yourself a real nice prospect Matt.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I might become one of "those guys" and get a shirt that says "if it aint dutch it aint much".....and one that says "mopar or no car"


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Looked like "dad" very nearly got his leg run over by the bike from the swinging momentum.




I took him for his first bike ride tonight, apparently a complete lack of fear regarding bicycles is in the blood line.

*your GSD's look pretty nice, I had talked to the chick in montana, van den heuvel,(but I wanted a green dog) and a guy with a nice male from their is in the PSA group Im looking to join.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

congrats and if he is from mike he will be everything mike told you and more....Just make sur you have lots of fun with him now because it will pay off in spades later...congrat again hill

drug of choice ..... training


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

took him to the PD training tonight to show him off and do a meet and greet. I passed on letting him take a bite, but he did watch some other dogs work and he sure got fired up from it, he went nuts over the just toy and loved it, seemed to already know the command "loose", and we were training at a really nice public swimming pool/park area, when I threw the jute in the water he went strait in after it, had him do a swim retrieve three times


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

You did the right thing by not giving him a bite Matt. Most police departments are not familiar with training young puppies, so they likely would not work him correctly. The exposure and drive building from watching however is fine. The pool and the people are great for him to see. I would leave the bite work to a sport club of some kind for the next few months, then let him work on the PD trainers.
Being patient now will pay huge dividens later.


----------

